# Next 30 Days of Shows



## surfaceone (Mar 18, 2011)

Mar 18-19, 2011 
 DeLand, FL	The DeLand M-T Bottle Collectors Assoc, 41st Annual Antique Bottle & Insulator Show & Sale, 9am-3pm at the Volusia County Fairgrounds, I-4 & S.R. 44 Exit 118 (old 56), DeLand, FL. Dealer setup 2-4pm Fri, Early buyers Fri 3-7pm, Dealer setup and Early buyers Sat 7:30am. Info: Brian Hoblick, (386) 804-9635, Email: hoblick@aol.com or Louise Oâ€™Quinn, Email: louiseoquinn@hotmail.com 
 web: www.m-tbottleclub.com

 Mar 20, 2011
 St. Louis, MO	St. Louis Antique Bottle Collectors Assoc. 41st Annual Show & Sale, 9am-3pm at the Two Hearts Banquet Center, 4532 S. Lindbergh at Gravois, St. Louis MO. Info: PAT JETT, 71 Outlook Drive, Hillsboro, MO 63050, PH: (636) 948-3029, Email: patsy_jett@yahoo.com

 Mar 20, 2011
 Flint, MI	Flint Antique Bottle & Collectible Club 41st Annual Show & Sale, 9am-3pm at the Dom Polski Hall, 3415 N. Linden Rd., Flint, MI. Info: TIM BUDA, 11353 W. Cook Rd., Gaines, MI 48436. phone: (989) 271-9193, Email: tbuda@shianet.org

 Mar 25-26, 2011 
 Morro Bay, CA	The San Luis Obispo Bottle Society's 43nd annual show and sale. Fri. 3 PM to 7 PM and Sat. 9 AM to 3 PM at the Morro Bay Veterans Hall, 209 Surf St. Morro Bay California. Free admission and no charge to early birds. Info: RICHARD TARTAGLIA 805-543-7484.

 Mar 26, 2011
 Daphne, AL	 The Mobile Bottle Collectors Club, 38th Annual Show & Sale, 9am-3pm at the Daphne Civic Center, Whispering Pines Road and U.S. Hwy. 98, Daphne, AL. Free Admission. Dealer Setup is Friday, March 25, 2011, 3-7pm and Saturday 7-9am. Info: JIM SIMMONS, PH: (251) 824-2697, or ROD VINING, PH: (251) 957-6725, Email: vinewood@mchsi.com or RICHARD KRAMERICH, PO Box 241, Pensacola, FL 32591. PH: (850) 435-5425, Email: shards@bellsouth.net

 Mar 27, 2011
 Bloomington, MN	North Star Historical Bottle Assoc. and Minnesota's First Antique Bottle Club's 40th Annual Show and Sale, 9:30am-2:30pm at the Holiday Inn & Suites, 3 Appletree Square, (I-494 & 34th Avenue South), Blommington, MN. Info: STEVE KETCHAM, PH: (952) 920-4205, Email: steve@antiquebottledepot.com

 Mar 27, 2011
 Brewerton, NY	The Empire State Bottle Collectors Assoc. 41st Annual Spring Bottle Show & Sale, 9am-3pm at the Brewerton Fire Hall, 9625, Rt. 11, Brewerton, NY. Info: Dave Tuxill, Email: dtuxill1@twcny.rr.com, (315) 469-0629.

 Apr 1-3, 2011 
 Indianapolis , IN	The Indianapolis Antique Bottle, Pottery, Advertising and Antique Show and Sale. April 1st thru 3rd, Set-up 1pm-5pm, Admission on Friday Night with Hors Devours. 5pm to 8pm. Show Hours, Sat. 9am to 4pm. Special Auction Sat. Preveiw 5pm Auction 6pm to ? Sunday 9 am to 3pm. 350 Tables. Special room rates ($80.00) Normally $119.00for public and dealers by mentioning Creative Promotions when making reservations. Wyndham Hotel and Resort Indianapolis West. Sam Jones Expy E. to Executive Dr., Conveniently located next to the Indianapolis International Airport. Free Shuttle Service. Porter Help. Now accepting Table Reservations. Free Display Tables. Martin Van Zant, 208 Urban St. Danville IN 46122 or William Gonterman, 10786 Emery Drive, Indianapolis IN 46231. Email: mdvanzant@yahoo.com, PH 812-841-9495.

 Apr 8-9, 2011 
 Antioch, CA	Golden Gate Historical Bottle Society's 45th Annual Antique and Bottle Show and Sale Contra Costa Fairgrounds in Antioch, CA - Sunset Hall Friday 4/8 (Noon-6pm) Early bird - $10 admission, Saturday 4/9 (9am-3pm) Free admission Contact: Gary or Darla Antone at 925-373-6758 or Email: packrat49er@netscape.net

 Apr 9, 2011 
 Kalamazoo, MI	Kalamazoo Antique Bottle Club's 32nd Annual Show & Sale, 10am-3pm, at the Kalamazoo County Fairgrounds, 2900 Lake Street, Kalamazoo, MI. Info: JOHN PASTOR, P.O. Box 227, New Hudson, MI 48165, (616) 581-7005, Email: jpastor@americanglassgallery.com, or: MARK MCNEE, (269) 343-8393

 Apr 11, 2010
 Tylersport, PA	The Bucks-Mont 15th Annual Bottle Show & Sale, 9am-2pm, early buyers 8am, at the Tylersport Fire Company, 125 Ridge Rd, Tylersport, PA. Info: DAVID BUCK, PH: (215) 723-4048 or GREG GIFFORD, PH: (215) 699-5216

 Apr 11, 2010
 St Clairsville, OH	The Ohio Valley Bottle Clubs Annual Bottle & Table Top Antiques Show & Sale, 9am-2pm, at Sibs in the Ohio Valley Mall, Exit 218 off I-70 next to JoAnn Fabric, St. Clairsville, OH. Info: TOM CHICKERY, PH: (740) 695-2958, Email: tchick52@netscape.net

 Apr 16, 2011
 Salisbury, NC	Piedmont Bottle Club is hosting it's 5th annual Bottle and Pottery Show & Sale 8:00am-2:00pm at the Salisbury Civic Center, 315 S.Boundary Street (AKA Martin Luther King Jr Ave), Salisbury, NC 28144. Free Admission - No Early Buyers. Dealer setup 6:30am. Free Bottle & Pottery Appraisals. Show Info: John Patterson, (704) 636-9510, Email: ncmilks@carolina.rr.com, or Jimmie Wood (704) 692-7888 or Chuck Rash (704) 732-0373. Club web page: www.antiquebottles.com/piedmont

 Apr 17, 2011
 Rochester, NY	The Genesee Valley Bottle Collectors Assoc. 41st Annual Show & Sale 9am-3pm at the Minett Hall, Monroe County Fairgrounds, Route 15A & Calkins RD, Rochester, NY. Info: AARON WEBER, PH: (585) 226-6345 or LARRY FOX, PH: (585) 394-8958, Email: gvbca@frontiernet.net or website at www.gvbca.org

 Apr 17, 2011
 Harrisonburg, VA	Historical Bottle Diggers of Virginia 40th Annual Show & Sale, 9am-3pm Sun at the Rockingham County Fairgrounds, US Route 11 (Exit 243 off I-81), South of Harrisonburg, VA. Normally have 60-70 tables. Info: Sonny Smiley phone: (540) 434-1129, 1025 Greendale Rd., Harrisonburg, VA 22801, Email: lithiaman1@yahoo.com

*Breweriana Shows*___________________________________________________________


 6th Annual Port Of Potosi Spring Breweriana Show Sponsored by Port of Potosi (ABA Chapter) ~  	 WI, Potosi - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 March  19, 2011      ~ Hours: 9 am to 2 pm
 Held at: St. Andrew Thomas School GYM, Hwy 61 & 35 - Potosi,  WI~ 

 $2 admission ~ First Table $12 - extras $8 each Finest Lunch in SW Wisconsin Fresh Catfish, Bratwurst, & Homemade Pie
 BCCA Event: No ~  
 Contact: Larry Bowden, #32951 at: 608-778-4869 ~ lbowden@tricorinsurance.com	 Listing ID: 179

 Quad-City Brewery Collectibles Show Sponsored by Hawkeye ~  	 IA, Davenport - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 March  20, 2011      ~ Hours: Sat - 9am- 2pm
 Held at: Knights of Columbus Hall, 1111 W. 35th St. - Davenport,  IA~ 

 CANS - BOTTLES - STEINS - ADVERTISING - Something for everyone! Walk-ins - $2, Early Admission w/o table $10. Nice Raffle with a Neon.
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Mike England, #3260 at: 515.360.3586 ~ mikeengland@bcca.com	 Listing ID: 294

 Spring Thaw Sponsored by Keystone Chapter ~ www.cansmartbeercans.com	 PA, New Cumberland - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 March  24, 2011 ~ March  26, 2011 ~ Hours: Thurs and Fri Room-To-Room, Sat. 9:00 am - 2:00 pm
 Held at: Holiday Inn, I-83 & PA Turnpike Exit 242 - New Cumberland,  PA~www.holidayinn.com/hotels/us/en/new-cumberland/mdtcc/hoteldetail?destination=NEW+CUMBERLAND%2CPA%2CUnited+States&sicontent=0&sicreative=6844329433&sitrackingid=9332167&cm_mmc=Google-PS-HolidayInn-_-G+B-AmericasEast-_-PA-New%2BCumberland-_-holiday+inn+new+cumberland&siclientid=1952

 One of the biggest and best shows on the East Coast! All types of cans and breweriana for trade and sale, micro beer tasting, Friday night pizza party and one of the best hospitality rooms around! Saturday evening dinner at Appalachian Brewery, the largest brewpub on the East Coast, followed by an open house at Jeff Lebo's House of Beer Cans, with over 80,000 different beer cans on display (the world's largest collection of beer cans)!
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Jeff Lebo, #15105 at: 717-938-4332 ~ jeffersonpepper@aol.com	 Listing ID: 259

 Breweriana Blowout #12 Sponsored by   ~  	 IL, Belleville - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 April  02, 2011      ~ Hours: 9:00am - 3:00pm
 Held at: Belle-Clair Fairgrounds, 200 South Belt East - Belleville,  IL~ 

 Largest Spring show in the St. Louis area. 150+ tables and hundreds of walk-ins.
 BCCA Event: No ~  
 Contact: Kevin Kious, #29100 at: 618-346-2634 ~ whoisthealeman@aol.com	 Listing ID: 288

 A1 Picacho Park - Bill Grissom Memorial Sponsored by A1 Chapter ~ www.a-1chapter.com	 AZ, Picacho - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 April  03, 2011      ~ Hours: Sun 9 AM - 2 PM
 Held at: Picacho Peak State Park, Exit 219 off I10, 60 miles South of Phx, 40 miles North Tucson - Picacho,  AZ~www.azstateparks.com

 Between Phoenix and Tucson. Outdoor setting with rewerved ramada in State Park. Camping and hiking available.
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Todd Barnes, #19581 at: 623-931-6721 ~ arizonatrader@cox.net	 Listing ID: 227

 Spring Show Sponsored by Westmont Stroh's ~  	 IL, Elk Grove Village - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 April  03, 2011      ~ Hours: 9:00am - 3:00pm
 Held at: Elk Grove Village VFW hall, 400 E. Devon Ave. - Elk Grove Village,  IL~ 

 The show will feature all types of Breweriana. Beer Cans,Bottles,Light-Up Signs,Coasters,Tap Knobs,Mirobrewery Items and much more! Large Raffle including incredible flat top beer cans. Food,Beer,Soda Available. Annual Dues: $7.00 First Table Free, Additional Tables $5.00 each. Non Members Welcome: $10.00 per table General Public Admission: Free
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Ray Capek, #29821 at: 630-778-1482 ~ rbcapek@sbcglobal.net	 Listing ID: 261

 Spring Show Sponsored by Renner Old Oxford ~  	 OH, Austintown - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 April  03, 2011      ~ Hours: Renner Old Oxford
 Held at: Austintown Eagles Club, 1655 Racoon Road - Austintown,  OH~ 

 Renner old oxford spring show, 40 tables, Please reserve early
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Larry Moore, #29007 at: 330-509-9826 ~ lmoore1167@neo.rr.com	 Listing ID: 306

 34th Annual Krausen Days Sponsored by Rainier Chapter ~  	 WA, Des Moines - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 April  09, 2011      ~ Hours: Sat - 9:00am to 2:00pm
 Held at: Masonic Temple, 2208 S 223rd St - Des Moines,  WA~ 

 One of three shows hosted by the Rainier Chapter. We typically get 50-75 collectors. There is a post show get together as well - usually at a collector's house or pub.
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Carl Scheurman, #29503 at: 253-653-4499 ~ beercanner@aol.com	 Listing ID: 310

 Springtime in the Rockies Sponsored by Mile Hi ~  	 CO, Aurora - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 April  09, 2011      ~ Hours: Saturday 11 am - 2 pm
 Held at: Dry Dock Brewing Company, 15120 E. Hampden Ave. - Aurora,  CO~www.drydockbrewing.com/

 A huge opportunity for the show attendees to display their expendible items at the 2009 GABF Small Brewery of the Year award winning brewery. Many walk-ins expected, so bring your stuff.
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: John Smoller, #20266 at: 303-369-7346 ~ jsmoller@earthlink.net	 Listing ID: 242

 Titletown Trade-A-Thon 31 Sponsored by Packer & Badger Bunch ~ www.packerchapter.com	 WI, Green Bay - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 April  15, 2011 ~ April  16, 2011 ~ Hours: Fri: 1:00pm - 8:00pm & Sat: 9:00am - 5:00pm
 Held at: Hotel Sierra & KI Convention Center, 333 Main Street - Green Bay,  WI~ 

 Thursday evening: TAT Early-Arrivers Social. TAT 31 Breweriana Trade Hall open Friday 1pm - 8pm & Saturday 9am - 5pm. Cash bar and food available on trade floor. Wisconsin Hospitality Room (WHR): Fri & Sat nights, featuring great Wisconsin snacks and local craft (microbrew) beers. Friday: Special â€œtear-offâ€ mini-raffles in trade hall & special "member participation" door prize drawing in the WHR. Saturday Daylight Prize Raffle in the trade hall. Special Saturday Night "Pick-Your-Own-Prize" Blue Ticket Raffle, featuring 7 nights in a condo in Kailua-Kona, Hawaii. Titletown Trade-A-Thon sponsors include: Titletown Brewing Co., Green Bay; Hinterland Brewery, Green Bay; Legend Brewhouse & Eatery, DePere, Ashwaubenon & Howard; Black Forest, Howard; Stone Cellar Brew Pub, Appleton; Rowland's Calumet Brewing Co, Chilton; the Green Bay distributors of Anheuser-Busch, Miller, and Leinenkugel beers; Pepsi-Cola of NE Wisconsin, and Kona Brewing Co & Brew Pub, Kailua-Kona, Hawaii.
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Rob Smits, #31877 at: (920) 469-1466 ~ stuffball1993@yahoo.com	 Listing ID: 187

 Simon Pure Spring Trade Sponsored by Simon Pure ~ www.simonpure.org	 NY, Tonawanda - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 April  16, 2011      ~ Hours: 9-1pm
 Held at: Eldredge Bicycle Club, 17 Broad St - Tonawanda,  NY~ 

 The Simon Pure Chapter of the Brewery Collectibles Club of America Annual Spring Breweriana Show & Sale at the Eldredge Club 17 Broad Street Tonawanda, New York 14150 on Saturday April 16th, 2011 9am till 1pm Tables $ 5.00 WALKINS ARE ALWAYS FREE 50 - 50 raffle for Dick Rausche Take the 290 to the Delaware exit head north to Broad street. turn left at Burger King the Eldredge club is the second building on the left. for more info call Jeff Murbach 716-713-7236 or E-mail jmurbach@juno.com
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Jeff Murbach, #18844 at: 716-713-7236 ~ jmurbach@juno.com	 Listing ID: 248

 Dakota Chapter Breweriana Show Sponsored by Dakota Chapter ~  	 SD, Sioux Falls - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 April  16, 2011      ~ Hours: Sat: 9:00 am - 2:00 pm
 Held at: VFW Hall, S. Minnesota Ave - Sioux Falls,  SD~ 

 Huge Breweriana & Collectable Show
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Dale Luckhurst, #28002 at: 605.224.2698 ~ dluckhurst@pie.midco.net	 Listing ID: 244

 All Texas Chapters Show @ the Spoetzl Brewery Sponsored by All TexBluebonnet Chapter, Lone Star & Grand Prize ~  	 TX, Shiner - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 April  16, 2011      ~ Hours: 9am - 3pm
 Held at: Spoetzl Brewery, Hwy 90A & John Hybner Way - Shiner,  TX~www.shiner.com

 Annual All Texas Chapter Show on the grounds of the Spoetzl Brewery in Shiner, Texas
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Mike Lombardo, #23865 at: 972-317-4745 ~ mmltexas@verizon.net	 Listing ID: 316

 Spring Fling Sponsored by Bama Cannas ~  	 AL, Montgomery - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 April  16, 2011      ~ Hours: 8:00 AM - 3 PM
 Held at: Kay Largo Bar & Grill, 1343 Dalraida Rd - Montgomery,  AL~ 

 Since our brewpup and show venue closed we are moving to a new address. Still no table fee or admission charge, but space is first come first served.
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Ray Kynard, #25477 at: 334-272-1823 ~ jrkynard@yahoo.com	 Listing ID: 270
 SPRING SHOW Sponsored by CANecticut Red Fox ~  	 CT, New Haven - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 April  16, 2011      ~ Hours: Sat - 9:00am - 1:00pm
 Held at: Bru Room @ Bar Brew Pub, 254 Crown Street - New Haven,  CT~ 

 Beer samples and pizza included with admission.
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Jeff Browning, #29367 at: 203-230-0025 ~ beerman599@netscape.net	 Listing ID: 330

 Spring Show of BCC Japan Sponsored by   ~  	  , Tokyo - Japan	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 April  17, 2011      ~ Hours:  
 Held at:  ,   - Tokyo,   ~ 

 BCCA Event: No ~  
 Contact: Ken Kitano, #23192 at: 03-3403-7369 ~ hermatakerucurt@aroma.ocn.ne.jp	 Listing ID: 246

 A Day at August Schell Sponsored by Schells Border Batch ~ www.borderbatch.com	 MN, New Ulm - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 April  17, 2011      ~ Hours: Sat - 10:00am - 1:00pm
 Held at: August Schell Brewing Company, 1860 Schell Road - New Ulm,  MN~www.schellsbrewery.com

 Buy sell trade session at Schell Brg. Co.
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Tom Terwilliger, #28855 at: 515-341-3347 ~ schellsguy@borderbatch.com	 Listing ID: 285

 Blue Springs Beer Can & Breweriana Show Sponsored by   ~  	 MO, Blue Springs - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 April  17, 2011      ~ Hours: 9:00am - 1:00pm
 Held at: American Legion Hall, 499 South 7 Highway - Blue Springs,  MO~ 

 30th annual Blue Springs Beer Can & Breweriana show. Cans, bottles, cabottles, neons, glasses, micros, advertising, and other breweriana.
 BCCA Event: No ~  
 Contact: Bill Boyles, #1454 at: 816-415-3834 ~ wlboyles@sbcglobal.net	 Listing ID: 216

 Spring Show Sponsored by Chicagoland Breweriana Society ~  	 IL, Elk Grove Village - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 April  17, 2011      ~ Hours: 9:00am - 3:00pm
 Held at: Elk Grove Village VFW Hall, 400 E. Devon Avenue - Elk Grove Village,  IL~ 

 The show will feature: Bar Signs,Tavern Items,Brewery Advertising,Glasses,Openers,Coasters,Steins,Beer Cans,Tap Knobs,Trays,Beer Patches,Crowns,Labels,Anything with a brewery name on it! Huge Raffle Beer,Soda,Food available. Annual Membership: $10.00 Tables: Members $5.00 each Non-Members $10.00 each Walk In Admission: Members FREE Non-Members: $1.00 General Public Welcome Bring your old beer items in for a free appraisal.
 BCCA Event: No ~  
 Contact: Ray Capek, #29821 at: 630-778-1482 ~ rbcapek@sbcglobal.net	 Listing ID: 269

 3rd First Annual Bob Taylor Memorial Show Sponsored by Garden State ~  	 NJ, Clark - US	 Buy/Sell/Trade
 April  17, 2011      ~ Hours: 10:00am - 3:00 pm
 Held at: Polish Cultural Foundation, 177 Broadway - Clark,  NJ~ 
 BCCA Event: Yes ~  
 Contact: Scott Manga, #23939 at: 845-634-2626 ~ manutd1@optonline.net	 Listing ID: 264


----------

